# What's so special about....?



## ivc_mixer (27/6/22)

So I thought to create a general question thread for those who want to know what the hype is about certain vape items. It does not need to be high-end only. Mod, coils, juice, atomiser, you name it, ask and ye shall be answered. Hopefully.
@Moderators - if such a thread already exists (I could not find it), please incorporate there

My first one is this.

What's so special about a Billet Box??

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Doug1170 (27/6/22)

Lol I would love to know why a billet box is better than a good rta as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (27/6/22)

What's with all the hype about disposables?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> So I thought to create a general question thread for those who want to know what the hype is about certain vape items. It does not need to be high-end only. Mod, coils, juice, atomiser, you name it, ask and ye shall be answered. Hopefully.
> @Moderators - if such a thread already exists (I could not find it), please incorporate there
> 
> My first one is this.
> ...


I love my bb, its perfect for what I need out of a vape mod.

I have had the sxk versions and am lucky enough to now have an authentic. The build quality is awesome, its a small mod that fits in my pocket for running around sites all day, juice capacity is pretty good. plus its purty

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> I love my bb, its perfect for what I need out of a vape mod.
> 
> I have had the sxk versions and am lucky enough to now have an authentic. The build quality is awesome, its a small mod that fits in my pocket for running around sites all day, juice capacity is pretty good. plus its purty


It's a AIO device, right? If so, what makes it different to other AIO devices at half the price? Or is it the same as a Hexohm versus a Noisy Cricket scenario where you get the same punch, etc. but just prettier packaging?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DavyH (27/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> I love my bb, its perfect for what I need out of a vape mod.
> 
> I have had the sxk versions and am lucky enough to now have an authentic. The build quality is awesome, its a small mod that fits in my pocket for running around sites all day, juice capacity is pretty good. plus its purty



My BB and various similar mods are...well...um...OK.

Good points: Pretty. Compact. Customizable. Solid build.

Bad points (mainly BB): Flavour is all right, but never stellar, good with fruits and menthols but badly muted with almost everything else. Ridiculously priced through artificial supply constriction. The big one: BB has never put any effort into rectifying the original design flaws - no effort to seal off the board or screen resulting in multiple failures. This isn't a difficult fix as shown by the Pulse and the Cthulhu AIO.

Overhyped? Yes. I've never felt the BB has been worth what I paid for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/6/22)

Adephi said:


> What's with all the hype about disposables?


I don't use disposables but I have spoken to many people who do and the most common response is convenience. No need to change batteries, coils, refill juice, etc. etc. Pick up, vape, go. Apparently the flavours are also quite potent, so there's that. All I know is the nic is waaayyy too strong for me. Tried one I got for free once and coughed for almost 5 minutes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/6/22)

DavyH said:


> My BB and various similar mods are...well...um...OK.
> 
> Good points: Pretty. Compact. Customizable. Solid build.
> 
> ...


fair enough, the cthulhu and the pulse making the boro section sealed off and at the back was genius, it is the one thing i dont like about the bb.

i just like my bb, it just works for me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (27/6/22)

DavyH said:


> My BB and various similar mods are...well...um...OK.
> 
> Good points: Pretty. Compact. Customizable. Solid build.
> 
> ...


and i only vape menthol fruits at low watts (22w ish) and nothing else really. i dont really get any flavour off desserts, tobaccos and custards etc. first puff is fine then nothing so fruit it is.

Reactions: Like 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> It's a AIO device, right? If so, what makes it different to other AIO devices at half the price? Or is it the same as a Hexohm versus a Noisy Cricket scenario where you get the same punch, etc. but just prettier packaging?


the build quality is worlds apart. i have had a cthulhu and a sxk bb and the authentic is built way better in my opinion but maybe i am trying to sell myself on the bb cause they are bloody expensive and i need to justify the cost to myslef (and my wife)

to be honest if this one dies i wont get another one, price is just too high for me to justify it again. i'll grab a cthulhu again probably.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I don't use disposables but I have spoken to many people who do and the most common response is convenience. No need to change batteries, coils, refill juice, etc. etc. Pick up, vape, go. Apparently the flavours are also quite potent, so there's that. All I know is the nic is waaayyy too strong for me. Tried one I got for free once and coughed for almost 5 minutes.


you're braver than me, i wont even try vape that high nic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> So I thought to create a general question thread for those who want to know what the hype is about certain vape items. It does not need to be high-end only. Mod, coils, juice, atomiser, you name it, ask and ye shall be answered. Hopefully.
> @Moderators - if such a thread already exists (I could not find it), please incorporate there
> 
> My first one is this.
> ...



The Billet Box is really well-made but suffers from condensation and leaking boro which is a killer for the device. Why it is so overhyped I don't know. It's one of those devices you really want and you want a few colours and some special panels and half a dozen bridges to play with and then you grab your mod with a Dvarw on and use that most of the time!

I just got the Vision RBA from Umbrella Mods and it solves the biggest con of a BB and that's condensation. Just started with it and so far so good! The BB is also very pocket friendly!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/6/22)

I usually carry 3 setups everyday wherever I go. 2 good MTLs and 1 RDL and I like to rotate the flavours. I also tend to assign specific flavours to specific tanks so AIOs are not for me. They all look alike/vape alike. But I can undetermined people who like them. 
The disposables on the other hand are in my opinion a bad drift of the pod trend we're going through. Convenice, you may say. Well money wise, it's not convenient at all when the price of 1 disposable is equal to the proce of a decent rechargeable 18650 battery that you can charge hundreds of times. So those who may quit thanks to the disposables, may do it with a simple pod device...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/22)

Adephi said:


> What's with all the hype about disposables?



In their current form, they are USELESS for the hobbyist because the nic is so damn high so most of us simply can't use them. If they made them with 2mg freebase I would buy a few because you can take them when you don't want to worry about damaging your vape setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## DavyH (27/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> the build quality is worlds apart. i have had a cthulhu and a sxk bb and the authentic is built way better in my opinion but maybe i am trying to sell myself on the bb cause they are bloody expensive and i need to justify the cost to myslef (and my wife)
> 
> to be honest if this one dies i wont get another one, price is just too high for me to justify it again. i'll grab a cthulhu again probably.


One thing - spares are available (but expensive!) so you can repair them from now until the DNA 60 and the appropriate screens are no longer available. I keep a spare screen following the last boro flood...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/6/22)

DavyH said:


> One thing - spares are available (but expensive!) so you can repair them from now until the DNA 60 and the appropriate screens are no longer available. I keep a spare screen following the last boro flood...


the bp mods pioneer so far has been the best bridge to help curb the condensation but like Rob said that umbrella mods sealed rba seems to be the answer so will wait to grab that.

otherwise i take my bb apart every night and give it a wipe and a clean which isnt the end of the world because i rewick everyday anyway so not a biggie.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/6/22)

I was anti-BB in the beginning, but then I got one and I changed my mind about it.

Having owned an Abyss, BB and Cthulhu (the ABC's of AIO's), the BB was by far the most versatile and on point with performance (DNA60). The Abyss is like setting up your Captain Cassian Andor rifle from Side-arm to sniper configuration.... the Cthulhu airflow is just in the wrong place for RDL/DL. The BB hits the sweetspot, sturdy, compact. And with the bridge/coil options (like any other boro compatible device) it is just about the same as having a mod with a bunch of RTA's. 

There is just something about the feel of a BB that makes it different. I did outgrow mine (partially because of Covid cutting down on vaping, a lot.) but I dont regret ever getting it (nor passing it on to someone that is getting way more satisfaction out of it).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/6/22)

As for disposables, the only thing that makes sense is the math behind it: huge demand + wholesale vs retail = PROFIT! 

It will be here one day and gone the next... like my hairline...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It will be here one day and gone the next...


(silent prayer for those words to come true)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (27/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> (silent prayer for those words to come true)


Disposables are not only here to stay unfortunately but are already causing most manufacturers to concentrate on them rather than hobbyist type devices. Just about every manufacturer are manufacturing disposables as a priority some shamelessly like Wotofo but some are setting up sister brands to almost hide the fact! Example got a marketing email from a manufacturer I had never heard of with loads of different disposable products it wasn't till I delved deeper I found out they were actually Aspire incognito!

Give it 3 years tops and all the mainstream (mainly Chinese brands) will only manufacture disposables so there will be 3 options disposables, High End Hobbyist where an RTA will be a minimum of $100 or clones of those high end products!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/6/22)

Timwis said:


> Disposables are not only here to stay unfortunately but are already causing most manufacturers to concentrate on them rather than hobbyist type devices. Just about every manufacturer are manufacturing disposables as a priority some shamelessly like Wotofo but some are setting up sister brands to almost hide the fact! Example got a marketing email from a manufacturer I had never heard of with loads of different disposable products it wasn't till I delved deeper I found out they were actually Aspire incognito!
> 
> Give it 3 years tops and all the mainstream (mainly Chinese brands) will only manufacture disposables so there will be 3 options disposables, High End Hobbyist where an RTA will be a minimum of $100 or clones of those high end products!


I want to dislike this due to the fact of the matter but don't want to taint your profile as it's not your fault. Sad reality at the moment.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Timwis (27/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I want to dislike this due to the fact of the matter but don't want to taint your profile as it's not your fault. Sad reality at the moment.


I would dislike it myself, I find it very depressing!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi (27/6/22)

I get what everybody is saying. Disposables have a benefit when traveling or just somebody getting off smokes or just a convenient backup when you can't use your regular mod for whatever reason. A temporary solution.

But the marketing is going through the roof. Even DIY retailers are punting disposables. If you think about it, they will suffer the most when disposables are the only thing on the market as @Timwis mentioned.

And then we are not even getting to the waste. You think sigaret butts are a problem? What are we going to do with rechargeable devices being chucked all over the place. Vaping is suppose to be a cleaner, healthier way of nicotine consumption. 

In my personal amateur opinion, disposables are a greater threat to vaping than clones are. At least in its current form.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (27/6/22)

Adephi said:


> rechargeable devices being chucked all over the place


I will be going into town tomorrow my normal route which is just a 10 minute walk and I can guarantee I will see at least a dozen tossed disposables!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/6/22)

Timwis said:


> I will be going into town tomorrow my normal route which is just a 10 minute walk and I can guarantee I will see at least a dozen tossed disposables!



My suggestion would be to pick them up and give them to an electronics DIY hobbyist. They can use the rechargeable battery in their projects. 

IMO the use of rechargeable batteries in disposables is their greatest sin. A battery that is capable of well over 500 recharges is tossed away after only one charge. This is like replacing your cellphone battery every day because you find it easier than recharging it. If people are no longer capable of replacing a coil and juice and then recharging a pod device they need to take a long look at themselves. 

If I was stranded on an island with a disposable pod user I would vote to eat him first. He would be of no use to the other survivors.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/6/22)

I have just noticed that Vape King is advertising that they have the biggest range of disposables.

To their credit, they are selling the Aspire R1 as a disposable. This device can be refilled and recharged... and then chucked.

Aspire R1 Disposable Pod System - Refillable and Rechargable​




The blurb on the product goes on to say :

VAPE IT AND THROW IT AWAY​Literally. You literally vape the Aspire R1 Disposable Pod Kit and once you reach around 5280 puffs, you just throw the whole thing away! So simple! Oh and don’t count the puffs. You’ll know when the R1 Pod Kit is ready to leave this world for vape heaven as you won’t be able to vape it anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (28/6/22)

There is nothing wrong with disposable pods, as long as you use common sense

OOPS, shot myself in the foot there didn't I

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (28/6/22)

Stranger said:


> There is nothing wrong with disposable pods, as long as you use common sense
> 
> OOPS, shot myself in the foot there didn't I


If there is one thing we learnt in the last 2 years, there is no such thing as common sense.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/6/22)

Next one...

Why are RDA's considered better than RTA's? Is it because there's a shorter distance from coils where liquid is heated to inhaling and thus better flavour or something?? RDA's are nice but I have never really gotten the wow factor from them compared to decent RTA's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Next one...
> 
> Why are RDA's considered better than RTA's? Is it because there's a shorter distance from coils where liquid is heated to inhaling and thus better flavour or something?? RDA's are nice but I have never really gotten the wow factor from them compared to decent RTA's.



I agree here 100% and RDA's are a messy affair.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (28/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Next one...
> 
> Why are RDA's considered better than RTA's? Is it because there's a shorter distance from coils where liquid is heated to inhaling and thus better flavour or something?? RDA's are nice but I have never really gotten the wow factor from them compared to decent RTA's.


Rtas Leak way too much for me I've tried a couple of them and everytime the juice comes out and over my mod who h I lost 3 of them due to juice inside 
Then there is the glass that always break and battle to get them and if you can get an acrylic one from BV(which is not cheap BTW) there are also a chance of cracking it 
I stick with my rdas the flavour is better, less of a juice mess. I you use a rda in squonk mode or drip and you got juice all over your mod and fingers and clothes then rda is not for you 
Wicking needs to be OK on rda on a rta it needs to be perfect length etc etc
So no RDA thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (28/6/22)

En ja I've got about 13 Rdas and 2 rta which both of them is in the drawer because the siegfried glass broke and the gear is a piece of & @£# and just not gonna spend more money on it cause the o rings is also a bit kaka but and its big but the flavour is the best I ever had on a rta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (28/6/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My suggestion would be to pick them up and give them to an electronics DIY hobbyist. They can use the rechargeable battery in their projects.
> 
> IMO the use of rechargeable batteries in disposables is their greatest sin. A battery that is capable of well over 500 recharges is tossed away after only one charge. This is like replacing your cellphone battery every day because you find it easier than recharging it. If people are no longer capable of replacing a coil and juice and then recharging a pod device they need to take a long look at themselves.
> 
> If I was stranded on an island with a disposable pod user I would vote to eat him first. He would be of no use to the other survivors.


Probably be a tough bastard too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/22)

Munro31 said:


> Probably be a tough bastard too



At least you won't have to add (nic)salt...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## LeislB (28/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Next one...
> 
> Why are RDA's considered better than RTA's? Is it because there's a shorter distance from coils where liquid is heated to inhaling and thus better flavour or something?? RDA's are nice but I have never really gotten the wow factor from them compared to decent RTA's.


I also agree 100%. I couldn't even grow on squonking. I find the flavour so much better with my top RTA'S.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (29/6/22)

I am on the fence, I am very happy with my daily RTA's mostly being the Intake solo's and Dvarw clones but I am also very partial to my RDA's. Loop 1.5, Tauren solo, Recurve dual, The Slatra and Kennedy Trickster all are really good vapes. I prefer squonking to dripping and the little Requiem kit is awesome.

I like to work clean no matter the job so a bit of juice does not bother me as it is cleaned up straight away.

As for flavour, my RTA's provide the all day vape and are consistent, the RDA's are for the flavours and testing. Two different vapes to me.

Great thread this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (29/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> At least you won't have to add (nic)salt...


No, but will probably be offended with every bite

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (29/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> i need to justify the cost to myslef (and my wife)
> 
> to be honest if this one dies i wont get another one, price is just too high for me to justify it again.


Talking about the BB or the wife?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/6/22)

Now with the next one I am expecting a flood of comments.

What's so special about DNA chipsets? I have a Lost Vape Thelema Solo with a Quest 2 chipset and when I press the button I get instant vapour production. What more do I need? Why would I want to pay R1000 or so extra for a mod with a DNA chipset?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Now with the next one I am expecting a flood of comments.
> 
> What's so special about DNA chipsets? I have a Lost Vape Thelema Solo with a Quest 2 chipset and when I press the button I get instant vapour production. What more do I need? Why would I want to pay R1000 or so extra for a mod with a DNA chipset?



Oooh... the DNA question (and let's throw YiHi in there for kicks and giggles)... and talking about VW devices only

Take a mainstream mod released 3 to 4 years ago (or even older), compared to a DNA/YiHi most of them will be miles apart on performance and accuracy (power and ohms). But the new chipsets these days are almost as close, as dammit being a swear word, on par with the "high end" chipsets.

As I have mentioned elsewhere, I am spoiled with DNA and YiHi and after a few mods failed to match to their performance I just do window shopping with new devices and a bit wary to try something new. But recently I also obtained the new Quest V2 (Centaurs BF) and the performance on it is pretty darn good. So much so that I might consider getting another one (or another variation of the Lost Vape range). But using DNA devices consistently/exclusively it is difficult to use something else again.

The closest one on performance for a very long time was the DotMod range and Asmodus was not far off the bat there too.

If you can afford a DNA, go for it, you never have to question the performance. If you cannot, then there are a lot of other devices out there that would do the same job just peachy, or tobaccy, or icy, or desserty, depending on what juice you use...

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stranger (30/6/22)

That has settled the argument for me. NO DNA devices. I don't want to buy one and never be able to afford another and live in regret.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> So I thought to create a general question thread for those who want to know what the hype is about certain vape items. It does not need to be high-end only. Mod, coils, juice, atomiser, you name it, ask and ye shall be answered. Hopefully.
> @Moderators - if such a thread already exists (I could not find it), please incorporate there
> 
> My first one is this.
> ...



great thread @ivc_mixer 
allow me to answer on the Billet Box

For me, it’s mainly the shape. It’s compact yet very comfortable. Position of the firing button is lovely (in the middle)
I also like how easy it is to refill. Slide the boro glass down a bit then fill then close. 
compact device that fits much nicer in a pocket than a mod with tank on top
Flavour on my Exocet is top notch. Restricted lung draw.
if set up properly it’s very reliable I have found

the drawback for me is the Schlepp to pitstop. It’s quite intricate and involves a few extra steps
and my billet box drains my battery if not in use. So if I leave it for a day or two unused, battery goes flat
for that reason I don’t use it much anymore - but I used it a heck of a lot in the past

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Doug1170 (30/6/22)

I mostly vape Mtl rtas I have one Dna 60 mod and a a few other sbs mods from didn’t manufacturers at the low wattages I use I don’t notice anything better with the dna chip so won’t buy one again

Reactions: Like 2


----------

